

Linux 3.13 To Receive Multi-Queue Block Layer - mbjorling
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTUwNDc

======
mbjorling
and the merge message

[http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTUxNDQ](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTUxNDQ)

